# summary



## WadePatton (May 2, 2011)

that gal was the best "greenhorn" ever out in PNW. the one who went back to smoke jumping. it was obvious from day one. 

that other "greenhorn" should have been canned a long time ago--he's going to get someone hurt, if not himself. 

it's a shame that some folks have no social skills, wrt the "old man" on that crew who ran offt the best worker of 'em all last night--the one who switched crews, the one who busted the hydraulic line and got a facefull, i forget all the names. but that guy does the work and has good attitude. everybody else wants to ##### and cry and fuss or just stand there like a dolt.

some folks just need killin' and i don't know if james will get kilt anytime soon, but them collins boys are great sports for not having done so already. absolutely pathetic attitude, communication skills, a liar and a cheat. he was under investigation up "back home" before he came down here--look it up-you might want to contribute to his defense fund. that other southern boy that worked with him one day _wanted_ to kill him. James totally EFFed up and put that guy at risk, and then wouldn't admit any fault at all--****** pathetic. i was totally pissed that he came back to the show. i have to mute it most of the time he's talking...

shelby rules, jump baby jump, shake them, er that log loose. can't get enough piss willie and shelby. makes me want to go down there and pull some logs.


the jobs are interesting and dangerous enough in their own right, making it a "competition" is bad enough--adding all the BS drama screws it all up. 

case in point...why was there a camera pointed at the trailer hitch (mounted to the tailgate) when dipturd's boat came loose? as that other feller said, i'm calling bullflops.

anybody know what sort of compensation these guys are getting to put up with the camera-in-your-face-all-day-long-just-begging-for-an-outburst situation?


----------



## Big_Al (May 3, 2011)

The smokejumper gal was pretty good, she probably wanted something without the cameras and drama. Dj will come back to rygard, they'll make up so they make the load count. I do like Shelby and willie, not sure I'd want to work with him in the swamp. Too many poisonous snakes. James is an idiot, feel bad for his kid.
Would have been fun to see him take a swing at the collins guy. 
I think the competition part is just a gimmick, there is way too many types of logging going on to be a fair competition especially when they go by load count. But hey, it's just a reality show soap opera. Just wish they showed more saws and cutting!


----------



## WadePatton (May 4, 2011)

Well I suppose everyone agrees with us. 

The snakes aren't a problem if you don't mess with 'em, but they can be exciting when they fall out of a tree into the boat. Do enough night fishing and one will.

"tail-wrangling" as Shelby was doing is a seriously advanced/crazy technique. most of us grab the other end, if any!

Speaking of fishes...what the hell "garfish"? It's freakin' "gar"...and now I knows how to cook one up. And a jug line is not a "trap" OH WAIT--wrong show.


----------



## WadePatton (May 6, 2011)

*reality*

and, the most "real" thing was when the camera crew got caught out in the storm-as shelby ran from the lightning (he gets real touchy about that don't he?)

watching them city boys get all nervous and scared was quite entertaining.

(am i back on the right show yet?)


----------



## WadePatton (Jun 1, 2011)

*total BS )SWAMP PEEPS(*

cain't find their way on a full moon?

hunting bigfoot?

eff me.

game over.

i'll go back to MMA.


----------

